# Parallax and the Movies



## Parallax (Aug 25, 2011)

There's this site that I frequent called rateyourmusic.com, a really great comprehensive site for music (an old member Zephos has these great ranking lists for Hip Hop and is currently going through Rock, check them out) but what it also has is a great section devoted to movies.

So what I have decided to do is rank the movies from 1950 to now.  I will go year by year ranking them as I see them.  I'm not sure if I want to start at 10 or 15 movies yet but I will add more and more through subsequent cycles.  This is very much a work in progress and I still have to do a few things till it starts off proper.

I would like to hear what movies you think I should check out for my lists for a more comprehensive and full list (please no obvious choices like Godfather, Pulp Fiction, Matrix, etc those will obviously be included).

Here's my site so you can see what movies I've already seen (I'll be rewatching them when I get to them to get a more up to date view on them) Video: commentary from “Hunger Games” director Gary Ross, who will lend insight into the footage and answer some burning questions we have about the adaptation


----------



## Furious George (Aug 25, 2011)

Awesome. I'll be following. 

I recommend giving The Red Shoes a watch (though it came out in 1948).


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice.

So, looking at your list you also plan to watch cartoons, animes too?


----------



## Rod (Aug 25, 2011)

No probs Para, gonna be working on a list so you can check it out.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 25, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Awesome. I'll be following.
> 
> I recommend giving The Red Shoes a watch (though it came out in 1948).


sorry man right now no movies before 1950, but I'll give it a view at some point



αshɘs said:


> Nice.
> 
> So, looking at your list you also plan to watch cartoons, animes too?



yeah I do.  Foreign films will also be viewed as they'll probably dominate a few of the 50's and 60's lists.


----------



## Bender (Aug 25, 2011)

Interesting count me in on participating in this little spectacle.


----------



## Whimsy (Aug 26, 2011)

The Apartment


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 17, 2011)

so wait, is Zephos at this link?


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 17, 2011)

Les 400 coups, The Night of the Hunter, Umberto D.,  and Ikiru are all 50's movies worth of watching.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2011)

I'd like to see a Brotherhood of the Wolf review.  Please watch it in subtitles if you choose to watch it.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> so wait, is Zephos at this link?



not exactly, though I have him as my RYM friend lol



Samavarti said:


> Les 400 coups, The Night of the Hunter, Umberto D.,  and Ikiru are all 50's movies worth of watching.



Ikiru and les 400 Blows (of course I'm doing French New Wave) are in for sure.  I'll keep the others in mind



Rukia said:


> I'd like to see a Brotherhood of the Wolf review.  Please watch it in subtitles if you choose to watch it.



Oh yeah any foreign movies will be done in their original language with subtitles


I'm currently working on making my list and assembling the movies.  It's a lot of work getting it down to the initial ten and being so busy but I'll be starting on 1950 by the end of the month


----------



## Lamb (Sep 18, 2011)

Parallax said:


> There's this site that I frequent called rateyourmusic.com, a really great comprehensive site for music (an old member Zephos has these great ranking lists for Hip Hop and is currently going through Rock, check them out) but what it also has is a great section devoted to movies.
> 
> So what I have decided to do is rank the movies from 1950 to now.  I will go year by year ranking them as I see them.  I'm not sure if I want to start at 10 or 15 movies yet but I will add more and more through subsequent cycles.  This is very much a work in progress and I still have to do a few things till it starts off proper.
> 
> ...



I'm a little confused, are you doing it by year or by decade?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 18, 2011)

Year by Year seems very simple.

This also makes me want to make one of these.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 18, 2011)

I was a member of that Forum, I used to troll there a lot. Quality members,Quality threads, Quality Posts and Quality trolls.

May favorite member was diction; he had a vast knowledge of all things Hip-Hop.

Favorite trolls were _Walter Digs Tunes_ and _fg89_

I'm thinking about posting there again.
Video: commentary from “Hunger Games” director Gary Ross, who will lend insight into the footage and answer some burning questions we have about the adaptation


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 18, 2011)

Unforgiven and 3:10 to Yuma are awesome westerns .


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 18, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Ikiru and les 400 Blows (of course I'm doing French New Wave) are in for sure.  I'll keep the others in mind



Definitely give Night of the Hunter a shot, the cinematography is great. Heavily influenced by German expressionism, that and the fact that the villain is pretty creepy.

Look at the dude.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2011)

Lamb said:


> I'm a little confused, are you doing it by year or by decade?



year by year

ex.

1950, 1951, 1952, etc


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 18, 2011)

why 1950???


anyway, the best movie that came out in 1950 was likely "Sunset Boulevard". Though a lot of the material is centered around silent film stars which many people probably do not know of.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Unforgiven and 3:10 to Yuma are awesome westerns .



I uh don't really like westerns but some are on the list

Unforgiven I love so it's already in there.  I might put in 3:10 to Yuma, at the very least if not in the initial cycle on the next one



Vonocourt said:


> Definitely give Night of the Hunter a shot, the cinematography is great. Heavily influenced by German expressionism, that and the fact that the villain is pretty creepy.
> 
> Look at the dude.



Actually I am looking at my lists and yeah that movie is definitely in


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> why 1950???
> 
> 
> anyway, the best movie that came out in 1950 was likely "Sunset Boulevard". Though a lot of the material is centered around silent film stars which many people probably do not know of.



because 1950 is a good start man, filled with great movies

and Sunset Blvd is indeed on my list


----------



## Lamb (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd suggest _Les Diaboliques_ and _The Wages of Fear_, and _The Caine Mutiny_ if it isn't too essential. Also, _Paths of Glory_ and _The Sweet Smell of Success_.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 18, 2011)

What is your stance on Martial arts cinema?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2011)

Still up in the air, but it will probably not be in the initial run.  I'll probably have a few of them though, I honestly don't know where to start though


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2011)

Lamb said:


> I'd suggest _Les Diaboliques_ and _The Wages of Fear_, and _The Caine Mutiny_ if it isn't too essential. Also, _Paths of Glory_ and _The Sweet Smell of Success_.



les diaboliques is in the initial list.  I'm not sure of the other ones yet but I will keep an eye out


----------



## Taleran (Sep 18, 2011)

I can give you the most go to Martial Arts film.




Also I hope you are getting some John Woo on there somewhere (Hard Boiled, The Killer)


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2011)

oh yeah Woo's films are for sure in the list


----------



## Taleran (Sep 18, 2011)

If I had to expand the 5-6 of the most definitive Martial Arts films it would be

36th Chamber
Enter the Dragon
The 2 Drunken Master Movies
and
Fist of Legend


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2011)

I was planning to include Enter the Dragon and the 2 Drunken Master films

I'll put the other 2 on the list


----------



## Taleran (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd expect you to have seen 36th considering the name alone 

Also anything Kurt Russel and John Carpenter did together and Scanners, Videodrome and Naked Lunch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Watch something cool and recommend me it.


----------

